# NoIP (ez)Jail



## benben962 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm a student with not many funds and I'd like to have an Owncloud server for my needs. I thought that I could use FreeBSD for the firewall it uses and the jails I wouldn't find on Linux.

I thought I would use the NoIP service (http://www.noip.com/#cartModal).

I'm following a french tutorial from the beginning, even though it's a little bit old tutorial, I can use it : http://openclassrooms.com/courses/a-la-decouverte-d-unix-freebsd

When it comes to jails, it says to use Ezjail but I don't know how to create a jail with NoIP, I don't even know if this is possible. I didn't find anything on Duckduckgo 

Is anyone able to help me (if I have to do it without Ezjail and with something else, tell me, I'm always greed to learn) ?

Thanks for helping 

Ben


----------



## hukadan (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi,

Concerning NoIP, this should not be a problem. You should follow the steps described here. When you reach the download part where they say to install their software, just use the FreeBSD package dns/noip using the following command `pkg install dns/noip`. I have not tried myself but I guess the config part of their doc should apply.

If you want a list of jail(8) management tools, you can found one here. One main parameter in your choice is whether or not you are using zfs(8).

www/owncloud package also exists. You will find plenty of tutorials on the internet concerning this package. Here is just an example (I used that one myself).



benben962 said:


> the jails I wouldn't find on Linux.



I think a similar concept is present with LXC. I had to use it for a Don't Starve Together server and it works quite well. I have to say that I prefer the combination pf(4) and jail (8) though.


----------



## benben962 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi !

Thanks for the fast answer (yeah, I'm always amazed by you guys!)

I'm trying right now and will put my feedbacks 

Thank you for the documentations.

Ben


----------



## benben962 (Apr 17, 2015)

Soooooo... Here is a feedback : I've been trying to setup a jail for 4 days now... And I can't get my DNS server to work in the jail. I don't understand why... Should I open a new thread or ask on this one ?


----------



## lme@ (Apr 17, 2015)

Please open a new thread.


----------



## benben962 (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, understood thanks


----------

